# Fruits in Cereal



## morerecipes (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey everybody, I'm a big fan of adding fruit to cereal and want to see if anyone shares the same interest.  Strawberries in Cherrios is very delicious.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 29, 2008)

I like to add fresh fruit too, and sometimes dried blueberries or dried peaches, whatever I have on hand.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Apr 29, 2008)

I like to cut up a banana in my Cherrios or Corn Flakes.


----------



## Dina (Apr 29, 2008)

Apples and raisins in oatmeal is one of my favorites.  Bananas in corn flakes is another.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 29, 2008)

JoAnn L. said:


> I like to cut up a banana in my Cherrios or Corn Flakes.



I like the same, but haven't had it in years - now I must, forgot how good it was.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 29, 2008)

I love bananas, blueberries, raspberries, sliced fresh peaches, strawberries, and raisins on my cereal.  Rice Krispies is my favorite cereal to put fruit on.  Also like fruit on my oatmeal.


----------



## morerecipes (Apr 30, 2008)

Great ideas everyone!  Have any of you heard of LiveActive foods?  They make products that promote digestive health.  They have a cereal called Mixed Berry Crunch with dried fruits that tastes really amazing.


----------



## Calya (Apr 30, 2008)

I like to add raisins and bananas to my cereal. Sometimes dried cranberries too if I feel like having something tart.


----------



## Jeff G. (Apr 30, 2008)

Bananas and Cheerios is off the hook!!!  a little sugar and milk


----------



## SpiritWolf (Apr 30, 2008)

I remember as a little kid, we were bought up on fruit with cereal,every morning we had it. My mum also use to buy tinned fruit for us to put on our cereal. It is all a great taste, my kids still love it today. A nice fruit salad mix is wonderful, Apples also add a nice crunch.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 30, 2008)

Occasionally...A few seedless black berries...fresh figs are very good. A banana hear and there.........


----------



## Bilby (May 1, 2008)

On those rare occasions I have cereal, it usually has dried fruits in it to begin with but I often add either fresh or stewed fruits and often yoghurt as well.


----------



## morerecipes (May 7, 2008)

I love all the ideas everybody!  When you eat cereal though, do you ever think of the health benefits, like digestive health?


----------



## Bilby (May 7, 2008)

Yes I do think of it esp when I am NOT eating it but as I find most cereals unsustaining and rather dull, I still avoid them. Even with the extra fruit and yoghurt.


----------



## ErikC (May 9, 2008)

Frozen or fresh blueberries, whenever I can get them. Very good for us middle-aged men


----------



## suziquzie (May 9, 2008)

When we had them ny Mom would put strawberries in our Cheerios, and a little splash of cream. 
That was good stuff.


----------



## middie (May 9, 2008)

I l ike strawberries, bananas, raisins, and dried cranberries in cereal.


----------



## flukx (May 9, 2008)

I put pretty much any fresh fruit in whole grain flakes. Usually use some type of fruit yogurt instead of milk as well.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (May 9, 2008)

Chopped mangos are nice with sugar puffs


----------

